# C2 87 Octane software



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey, this may have been asked thousands of times before, so I apologize, but I'm wondering if it is worth the $299 for the C2 chip for 87 octane (I don't want to have to start getting premium gas). All the all-important question, does it help the gas mileage at all? Thanks!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stl2.0* »_Hey, this may have been asked thousands of times before, so I apologize, but I'm wondering if it is worth the $299 for the C2 chip for 87 octane (I don't want to have to start getting premium gas). All the all-important question, does it help the gas mileage at all? Thanks!










We have received GREAT reviews from our 2.5 customers. Not only from the performance gains, but also the improvements in drivability; REV hang removal, DECEL hang removal as well as smooth power delivery is offered in the 87/91/93 octane products. We also, at no additional charge, offer CAI specific files that will prevent the CEL as experienced with some owners, when installing a Cold Air Intake system. Just let your C2 dealer know if you have a CAI installed, or will be installing one shortly so they can load the CAI-Specific file.
If you are in Salem, you are just minutes from our local C2 Flashload dealer, Grossman Tuning. http://www.grossmantuning.com
If you schedule an appointment, let me know, I may be in the area and would like to stop in to meet you.
chris
c2


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have received GREAT reviews from our 2.5 customers. Not only from the performance gains, but also the improvements in drivability; REV hang removal, DECEL hang removal as well as smooth power delivery is offered in the 87/91/93 octane products. We also, at no additional charge, offer CAI specific files that will prevent the CEL as experienced with some owners, when installing a Cold Air Intake system. Just let your C2 dealer know if you have a CAI installed, or will be installing one shortly so they can load the CAI-Specific file.
If you are in Salem, you are just minutes from our local C2 Flashload dealer, Grossman Tuning. http://www.grossmantuning.com
If you schedule an appointment, let me know, I may be in the area and would like to stop in to meet you.
chris
c2


Hey! I'm actually a part of Louisville VW







So yeah, I'm not too far away. I really want to do this, but I still have to save up the cash monies. I have a BSH intake on mine, but haven't had any CEL issues so far (I think BSH is the only one to really not give any), but I was thinking that the performance gains would be good when paired with the intake.
Would there be any mpg gains at all? (Thats my main argument for the g/f to let me get it







) Plus I wouldn't mind a gain myself. Thanks!


_Modified by Stl2.0 at 9:00 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Stl2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stl2.0* »_
I have a BSH intake on mine, but haven't had any CEL issues so far (I think BSH is the only one to really not give any)

I consulted with BSH when they developed their CAI: = no lean CEL.








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i too have BSH and would like to go with C2. would i need a CAI File or a Non-CAI file ?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

Defiantly worth the money even if you go with 87 oct. I am currently running C2 93 oct file and BSH intake. If you have the BSH intake you don't need the CAI file added.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I may try to get a C2 flash when I'm in Louisville later this month


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Please get c2... You will


----------



## Nec Rabbit (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

is it better to do the intake before the software? I haVE 300 in beautiful b-day money and have been trying to make up my mind.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nec Rabbit)*

Bump for an old thread, but looking for input from the 2.5 users on this software. What they like, don't like, any MPG improvements, etc etc. 
I've had c2 software in the past and loved it. I'm sure I will also love this software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have received GREAT reviews from our 2.5 customers. Not only from the performance gains, but also the improvements in drivability; REV hang removal, DECEL hang removal as well as smooth power delivery is offered in the 87/91/93 octane products. We also, at no additional charge, offer CAI specific files that will prevent the CEL as experienced with some owners, when installing a Cold Air Intake system. Just let your C2 dealer know if you have a CAI installed, or will be installing one shortly so they can load the CAI-Specific file.
chris
c2


I quoted Chris because its the truth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

AND they have AWESOME customer service.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I wish they'd get back at me about the nearest place I can get this software!!! I'm in S. Dakota only a few hours from Colorado if there's anything out there!!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_I wish they'd get back at me about the nearest place I can get this software!!! I'm in S. Dakota only a few hours from Colorado if there's anything out there!!

Here is are the current locations c2 software can be flash loaded
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4233075


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_I wish they'd get back at me about the nearest place I can get this software!!! I'm in S. Dakota only a few hours from Colorado if there's anything out there!!

Bluewater Motorsports, near Denver did mine. Ask for Gabe.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I've been very satisfied with this software, mostly because of the better throttle response. If buying this strickly for mpg gains, I would not recommend. Mine actually went down one or two initially. Then I added the MAF insert and that brought it back up. Keep in mind I have a CAI and the program file for that option.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: C2 87 Octane software (Stl2.0)*

I have had the C2 Program for 2 years and I love it. The Best part of the 87 program you are able to add 87-91 and it work better the higher the octane, and you can really tell when you put 91 in I have a Neuspeed intake custom exhaust and the C2 program and I avg 27-28 mpg mixed and have got as high as 36 mpg on the hwy, but avg on the hwy 32-34. Good luck, C2 is a great product. I have 65k on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
Bluewater Motorsports, near Denver did mine. Ask for Gabe.

Awesome.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: C2 87 Octane software (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_I have had the C2 Program for 2 years and I love it. The Best part of the 87 program you are able to add 87-91 and it work better the higher the octane, and you can really tell when you put 91 in I have a Neuspeed intake custom exhaust and the C2 program and I avg 27-28 mpg mixed and have got as high as 36 mpg on the hwy, but avg on the hwy 32-34. Good luck, C2 is a great product. I have 65k on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

